# Puppy shots questions



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Just a quick update and a question...

Comet is now 20 weeks and doing well! Sleeping through the night without any problems. Still a little mouthy but getting better. LOVES to be in same room as us and barks when we have to leave the room for something lol. He does well when we leave the house as long as there is a Kong to distract him .

My question relates to vaccines. He has received 3 rounds of Parvovirus, Distemper Combo (DA2P), and Parainfluenza and 2 rounds of Bordetella and Coronavirus since he was born.

The vet now wants to give him a 4th round of Parvovirus and Distemper Combo (DA2P). Is this normal? I thought puppies only get 3 rounds of those??

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

I don't think 4 rounds is common. This is the protocol most people on the forum seem to abide by.

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

Also, why are they giving Corona?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LindsC said:


> I don't think 4 rounds is common. This is the protocol most people on the forum seem to abide by.
> 
> http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
> 
> Also, why are they giving Corona?


ditto and bordetella is a waste of time too . unless you need it to get into daycare of boarding.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Nope, not here either. Teds last round was split in half because of his size tho. 1 week rabies and the next week the last booster. Could that be why you think its 4?


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

lise said:


> Nope, not here either. Teds last round was split in half because of his size tho. 1 week rabies and the next week the last booster. Could that be why you think its 4?


Well the first rounds were split up over 6 visits so far.... Definitely only 3 total rounds so far. I called and asked and the vet today and they said they do 4, but maybe I got a new person in the office. I will ask to speak to doctor directly.

Thanks for your input. I thought it sounded wrong....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> Nope, not here either. Teds last round was split in half because of his size tho. 1 week rabies and the next week the last booster. Could that be why you think its 4?


No matter what the size of the dog, it's safest to separate Rabies shots from other shots by at last a couple of weeks... I prefer a month.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Well I did some searching online and did fine another animal hospital that is doing 4 DA2P shots:

http://www.animalhealthhospital.com/canine-vaccine-protocols-used-at-animal-health-hospital/

Interesting... Wonder if this is some new suggested vaccine protocol??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mct said:


> Well I did some searching online and did fine another animal hospital that is doing 4 DA2P shots:
> 
> http://www.animalhealthhospital.com/canine-vaccine-protocols-used-at-animal-health-hospital/
> 
> Interesting... Wonder if this is some new suggested vaccine protocol??


Al current research points to the fact that more vaccinations than necessary are really bad for the dog's immune system. Vets, unfortunately, aren't taught a whole lot about vaccine problems in school, and getting you to give your puppy (and dog) MORE vaccines is good for business. Please do a LOT of reading before deciding on more/unnecessary vaccines.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mct said:


> Well I did some searching online and did fine another animal hospital that is doing 4 DA2P shots:
> 
> http://www.animalhealthhospital.com/canine-vaccine-protocols-used-at-animal-health-hospital/
> 
> Interesting... Wonder if this is some new suggested vaccine protocol??


vaccine protocols are established after much research and knowledge. People like DR. Jean Dodds and Dr. Schultz are examples. Any one else is simply making their own rules . Organizations like the Veterany organizations also are worthy of consideration.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is Jean's protocol again; http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=vaccines


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

If the last round was at 16 weeks or later, he doesn't need another until a year later. You don't need bord. or corona at all, except if your dog is going to day care or dog shows you might need or want the bord, though it doesn't cover all kennel cough virus'


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't over vaccinate. I question my vet and read a lot. I also follow Jean Dobbs protocol. This video is worth watching:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Linda. Jean Dodds research also indicates that predominantly white toy dogs are also at a higher rate for reactions. Molly's done so I',m not concerned any more but who knows the effects of the first three years of vacs.


----------

